# curious about a plastic bait



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

I've noticed some anglers on the pier using a large soft plastic weighted lure . could someone tell me what they are using these lures for and do they work well . if they do what are they called and where could I buy one.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

gulp; gotcha; matrix? they are paddletails . i wish i could tell ya how they work cause i cant catch a cold in the rain in december with them. on the beach they work for reds, trout, and flounder but from the pier i dont know


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Do they look like this?


----------



## Dow (Jul 24, 2011)

Berkley Power Bait 6" Swimbait. We use them for Tarpon.


----------



## legal limit 1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks guys I think you have answered my question. I mainly mackerel fish so I guess I don't need one of those..


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

legal limit 1 said:


> Thanks guys I think you have answered my question. I mainly mackerel fish so I guess I don't need one of those..


Have hooked up to a few kings on swimbaits at night


----------

